# my saw needs bearings! questions.



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You didn't state exactly which bearings, and I'm not exactly familiar with this particular saw, so let's say we're talking about motor bearings. If you're a reasonable DIY person, you should be able to take the motor apart to access the bearings. Problem will be how are the bearings held in? About 10 years old? This was about the time a lot of motor manufacturers using aluminum end bells started changing from using a bolt in bearing retainer to a "roll-over" bearing retainer. This is a method of rolling over some aluminum material to hold the bearing in, and is not a repairable method. Your best bet may be to find an electric motor shop in you area, take the actual motor in for an estimate of repair or replacement.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thurman said:


> You didn't state exactly which bearings, and I'm not exactly familiar with this particular saw, so let's say we're talking about motor bearings. If you're a reasonable DIY person, you should be able to take the motor apart to access the bearings. Problem will be how are the bearings held in? About 10 years old? This was about the time a lot of motor manufacturers using aluminum end bells started changing from using a bolt in bearing retainer to a "roll-over" bearing retainer. This is a method of rolling over some aluminum material to hold the bearing in, and is not a repairable method. Your best bet may be to find an electric motor shop in you area, take the actual motor in for an estimate of repair or replacement.


this saw is probably 30 years old. what you're saying is that the bearings are most likely held in by bolts? this sounds like something I can handle.

tnx,


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

analogmusicman said:


> this saw is probably 30 years old. what you're saying is that the bearings are most likely held in by bolts? this sounds like something I can handle.
> 
> tnx,


Bearings are not held in by bolts. Bearings are pressed into position. Unless you have a press, take the motor to a machine shop.
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

NO--I indicated that early motors had bolted-in plates to hold bearings in---along with press fits. Late model motors used, and still do use, the "roll-over" flange type retainer. IF you have the motor apart and can see the bearings, you can tell if they have the bolt0-in retainers, or the newer "roll-over" retainers. Best bet would be to take the end bells to a motor shop anyway.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

OK. ordered the motor bearings from Sears. got to do it myself since having it done by Sears is impossible . now all I have to do is find an "arbor press". maybe I can rent one. (somebody said I need one) so how do I use it? what size? 1 ton,1/2 ton,what?
anyway, assuming I get the rotor into the press,how do I adapt the "ram" to push on the bearing? somebody said a socket would work. well,I got lots of sockets! is there written instructions somewhere? got lots of wood to cut so I need to get 'er done in a reasonable amount of time! 

tnx,


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

analogmusicman said:


> OK. ordered the motor bearings from Sears. got to do it myself since having it done by Sears is impossible . now all I have to do is find an "arbor press". maybe I can rent one. (somebody said I need one) so how do I use it? what size? 1 ton,1/2 ton,what?
> anyway, assuming I get the rotor into the press,how do I adapt the "ram" to push on the bearing? somebody said a socket would work. well,I got lots of sockets! is there written instructions somewhere? got lots of wood to cut so I need to get 'er done in a reasonable amount of time!
> 
> tnx,


Try looking on You Tube for a video.
You need 2 tools. One to pull the old bearing off and one to put it on.
A local tool repair place would be the place to have it done. I had new bearings(2) put on my 30 year old Craftsman shop vac for $14.00. I took the motor apart and brought them the shaft. I have a 6 ton press and repair most all of my tools and decided this was the best way of getting it done correctly. You can screw it up a dozen ways and there's one way to get it right.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with Ron, take it to a shop. 

I just had the same thing done, one bearing off and on. Cost me $10 and 10 min.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

well, I DID call a "motor repair" shop awhile back and they wanted $200,but that was before I got the bearings and they would have to take it apart. now,I'll call again when I get it all apart.

tnx,


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’d just show up at a small shop that has a press and hand it to them with a smile.

It’s a 10 min deal.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

an update:
took the rotor to a motor shop and the guy pulled the old bearings off and pressed on the new ones for $7!!!
put the motor back together and it runs like new.:thumbsup:

tnx,


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbup: Nothing better than breathing new life into a favorite old tool. Ready for another 30 years of service.


----------



## analogmusicman (Feb 4, 2008)

that saw has been the most reliable tool in my "arsenal" for 30 years. if it does HALF as good for the next 30 I'll be a "happy camper"! (provided,of course,that the Lord leaves me down here that long )

tnx,


----------

